# Беспонтейшен



## Eleniita

Hello everyone,

Could you please help me translate this Russian vocabulary? Беспонтейшен

So this is a part of an email conversation between me(speaker of less than basic Russian) and a girl (native Russian speaker) about a man we both like. 

(non-native): а еще фантастическое в постели ) мне кажется что ты согласишься? 
(native): Беспонтейшен ))милейший)Дешевым трюком отдает за километр)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Rosett

Approximately, this can be a variant of "беспонтово", i.e., "no way", or "no chance/luck" made up apropos using an English-like "-ation," possibly alluding to  the non-native's way of expression.
(native): Беспонтейшен ))милейший) makes also an approximate rhyme_ ейшен_ - _ейший_.


----------



## Eleniita

Thank you


----------



## Sobakus

*Беспонтово* means "lame", from *понты* "swag, coolness, showing-off", it never means "no chance". The whole reply makes zero sense to me as a response to the previous message.


----------



## ekaterina1

"Беспонтейшен " is a word creation from "беспонтово"


----------



## Rosett

Sobakus said:


> *Беспонтово* means "lame", from *понты* "swag, coolness, showing-off", it never means "no chance". The whole reply makes zero sense to me as a response to the previous message.


 
*Беспонтово*, нареч.        
значение: без толку, невыгодно, неудачно; неинтересно, скучно.

пример текста: На Горке сейчас беспонтово тусуются. • А все, что небрендово, то беспонтово. • День рождения прошел ужасно беспонтово. • Но как-то беспонтово, хотелось по-другому. • Довольно скучно и беспонтово. • Лучше понтоваться, чем делать беспонтово. • Было холодно, темно, скучно и беспонтово. • Актёров даже подобрали беспонтово!
Что такое Беспонтово - Значение слова «Беспонтово»


----------



## Sobakus

Rosett said:


> *Беспонтово*, нареч.
> значение: без толку, невыгодно, неудачно; неинтересно, скучно.
> 
> пример текста: На Горке сейчас беспонтово тусуются. • А все, что небрендово, то беспонтово. • День рождения прошел ужасно беспонтово. • Но как-то беспонтово, хотелось по-другому. • Довольно скучно и беспонтово. • Лучше понтоваться, чем делать беспонтово. • Было холодно, темно, скучно и беспонтово. • Актёров даже подобрали беспонтово!
> Что такое Беспонтово - Значение слова «Беспонтово»


Во всех примерах значение "плохо, фигово, отстойно" итп., ни в одном нет первых двух значений, тогда как остальные три – контекстно-ограниченные варианты значения "плохо": тусовка называется беспонтовой, когда она скучная, но машина – когда дешёвая и "не крутая". Английским эквивалентом ему во всех примерах является упомянутое мною "lame".

В любом случае, заявленное вами значение "ни за что; без шансов" вы даже не попытались продемонстрировать, хотя я, если честно, не удивлюсь, если окажется, что *беспонтейшн*-у автор придавала значение "жираф в томатном соусе".


----------



## ekaterina1

беспонтейшн has different meanings in different contexts. The above contect doesn't give clear understanding.


----------



## Eleniita

Thank you all for your inputs.


----------



## esperansa

ekaterina1 said:


> беспонтейшн has different meanings in different contexts. The above contect doesn't give clear understanding.


I tried to google the word "Беспонтейшен". I got 3 results https://www.google.ru/search.

Could you provide some examples of using the word  "Беспонтейшен"?


----------



## ekaterina1

esperansa said:


> I tried to google the word "Беспонтейшен". I got 3 results https://www.google.ru/search.
> 
> Could you provide some examples of using the word  "Беспонтейшен"?


The word "Беспонтейшен" doesn't exist, you can google for "беспонтово". It's mainly youth slang. 

Да ну, беспонтовая вечеринка, давай не пойдем (ничем не привлекающая вечеринка)
У него беспонтовые кроссовки (ими не похвастаешься, т.е. "стремные").
Этот парень без понтов, он мне нравится (то есть он простой, не старается выглядить "крутым")
То есть "без понтов" бывает как хорошо (нехвастливо), так и плохо (неинтересно).

I've also found a good thread.
без понтов / беспонтовый


----------



## esperansa

ekaterina1 said:


> The word "Беспонтейшен" doesn't exist, you can google for "беспонтово". It's mainly youth slang.
> 
> Да ну, беспонтовая вечеринка, давай не пойдем (ничем не привлекающая вечеринка)
> У него беспонтовые кроссовки (ими не похвастаешься, т.е. "стремные").
> Этот парень без понтов, он мне нравится (то есть он простой, не старается выглядить "крутым")
> То есть "без понтов" бывает как хорошо (нехвастливо), так и плохо (неинтересно).
> 
> I've also found a good thread.
> без понтов / беспонтовый



Я отлично знаю, что есть слово "беспонтовый". 
Я просила вас привести примеры со словом "*Беспонтейшен*". Вы же написали выше, что у *Беспонтейшен *много значений*.*

Значит, вы признаете, что такого слова не существует. Хорошо.


----------



## ekaterina1

Да, я имела в виду, что если у "беспонтово" так много значений, разнящихся от контекста к контексту, то уж "беспонтейш" вообще может быть чем угодно.)


----------



## Rosett

Sobakus said:


> Во всех примерах значение "плохо, фигово, отстойно" итп., ни в одном нет первых двух значений, тогда как остальные три – контекстно-ограниченные варианты значения "плохо": тусовка называется беспонтовой, когда она скучная, но машина – когда дешёвая и "не крутая". Английским эквивалентом ему во всех примерах является упомянутое мною "lame".
> 
> В любом случае, заявленное вами значение "ни за что; без шансов" вы даже не попытались продемонстрировать, хотя я, если честно, не удивлюсь, если окажется, что *беспонтейшн*-у автор придавала значение "жираф в томатном соусе".


Примеров таких нет - увы. Однако если вы вставите lame в ОП, то смысла вообще никакого не останется.
Конечно, в тиши академических кабинетов "беспонтово" может выглядеть и как lame, и как жираф, но, думаю, нет необходимости уверять, что за значениями сленга необходимо идти в народ.
Если вы подставите "неудачно/неудачный ход|подъезд|подкат" в ОП, то всё сразу очень хорошо образуется.


----------



## Sobakus

Rosett said:


> Примеров таких нет - увы. Однако если вы вставите lame в ОП, то смысла вообще никакого не останется.
> Конечно, в тиши академических кабинетов "беспонтово" может выглядеть и как lame, и как жираф, но, думаю, нет необходимости уверять, что за значениями сленга необходимо идти в народ.
> Если вы подставите "неудачно/неудачный ход|подъезд|подкат" в ОП, то всё сразу очень хорошо образуется.


Я согласен, что наиболее вероятный смысл здесь – "беспонтовый (жалкий, неудачный) подкат", и в таком случае легко переводится как "that was lame; a lame attempt/line/[по контексту]", но как ответ на приведённую реплику другой женщины в разговоре о мужчине вся фраза для меня звучит совершенно неуместно. С учётом "милейший" выглядит так, будто она адресована мужчине.


----------



## Rosett

Sobakus said:


> Я согласен, что наиболее вероятный смысл здесь – "беспонтовый (жалкий, неудачный) подкат", и в таком случае легко переводится как "that was lame; a lame attempt/line/[по контексту]", но как ответ на приведённую реплику другой женщины в разговоре о мужчине вся фраза для меня звучит совершенно неуместно. С учётом "милейший" выглядит так, будто она адресована мужчине.


Так это же женщина и отвечает мужчине. Двух женщин тут не просматривается.


----------

